# 2013 Old Farts v Whippersnappers Venue Poll



## fundy (May 3, 2012)

As requested by Smiffy, can those interested in next yrs Old Farts v Whippersnappers meet please express their preference of venue in the poll below


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 3, 2012)

I've gone for St. Mellion as it looks stunning and the facilities look 1st class - but I'm good with Brocket too, but it wouldn't let me select two


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2012)

I assumed best to allow one choice only Jon sorry


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 3, 2012)

fundy said:



			I assumed best to allow one choice only Jon sorry 

Click to expand...

]

No, you're definitely right mate. I'm lucky that both Brocket Hall and St. Mellion are less than 3 hours drive for me, so I'd be happy with either, but if I had to pick one, St. Mellion would be 1st. But I wouldn't be upset with either.


----------



## swanny32 (May 3, 2012)

I don't know what the next 12 months holds for me and whether or not I'd actually play in it next year but I'm definitely interested so have cast my vote.


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2012)

Brocket for me. Less time with James in the car.


----------



## MadAdey (May 3, 2012)

THAT WAS A TOUGH ONE CAUSE I WOULDN'T MIND FOREST PINES EITHER AS A SECOND CHOICE. ST MELLION WOULD BE NICE BUT IT IS A BIT OF A TRECK TO GET DOWN THERE. i SADI BROCKET AS IT IS REASONABLY CENTRAL FOR MOST TO GET TO.


----------



## Steve79 (May 3, 2012)

Brockett Hall , ive played St. Mellion a few times due to being a Clown sorry Crown Golf member.


----------



## Bratty (May 3, 2012)

I was gutted to have missed it this year, so I went for The Oxfordshire, as I've not played there before and it looks lovely. If it ends up being Brockett Hall, that's fine too, as both are good courses.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 3, 2012)

madadey said:



			that was a tough one cause i wouldn't mind forest pines either as a second choice. St mellion would be nice but it is a bit of a treck to get down there. I sadi brocket as it is reasonably central for most to get to.
		
Click to expand...

why are you shouting? We are stood right here!


----------



## Captainron (May 3, 2012)

I am voting because I want to play next year.


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2012)

I'd like to play it in Portugal, but there is no option for that. At least it would be warm, and sunny.


----------



## vig (May 3, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I'd like to play it in Portugal, but there is no option for that. At least it would be warm, and sunny.
		
Click to expand...

Was talking to Smiffy in the clubhouse.
His boys are goin to Turkey this month and he asked if I fancied getting a team of Northerners to take on his boys over there next year.
How about a forum team, in Turkey next May?
Any interest?  I AM SERIOUS!!!!!!

BTW
Brocket Hall


----------



## bladeplayer (May 3, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I'd like to play it in Portugal, but there is no option for that. At least it would be warm, and sunny.
		
Click to expand...

Surely possible with a years notice ? yea /no ???


----------



## gjbike (May 3, 2012)

vig said:



			Was talking to Smiffy in the clubhouse.
His boys are goin to Turkey this month and he asked if I fancied getting a team of Northerners to take on his boys over there next year.
How about a forum team, in Turkey next May?
Any interest?  I AM SERIOUS!!!!!!


BTW
Brocket Hall
		
Click to expand...

17th of May would be good for me Dave, Brocket hall gets my vote


----------



## MKDave (May 3, 2012)

I want in on this beauty!! Voted for Brocket as have some unfinished business there!


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2012)

Despite my love of St Mellion, I can see the problems involved regarding distances.
On the basis that I have played at Forest Pines and Woodhall Spa twice, and the Oxfordshire, despite receiving good write ups looks a little "bland" I have also voted for Brocket Hall. 
I've not played there before and it sounds superb. Plus, it will only take me just over an hour or so to get there.
Problem is, I still haven't heard back from them with a confirmed price yet....


----------



## PieMan (May 3, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I've gone for St. Mellion as it looks stunning and the facilities look 1st class - but I'm good with Brocket too, but it wouldn't let me select two 

Click to expand...

The youth of today!! One just isn't enough is it?!!


----------



## PieMan (May 3, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Despite my love of St Mellion, I can see the problems involved regarding distances.
On the basis that I have played at Forest Pines and Woodhall Spa twice, and the Oxfordshire, despite receiving good write ups looks a little "bland" I have also voted for Brocket Hall. 
I've not played there before and it sounds superb. Plus, it will only take me just over an hour or so to get there.
Problem is, I still haven't heard back from them with a confirmed price yet....
		
Click to expand...

Mate - I am in wherever and whatever!


----------



## Bratty (May 3, 2012)

PieMan said:



			The youth of today!! One just isn't enough is it?!! 

Click to expand...

Hang on... are you now going to be considered an Old Fart next year?


----------



## RichardC (May 3, 2012)

vig said:



			How about a forum team, in Turkey next May?
Any interest?  I AM SERIOUS!!!!!!

BTW
Brocket Hall
		
Click to expand...

Sounds interesting.
I have had to cancel my trip there this year, so may be up for this next year.


----------



## full_throttle (May 3, 2012)

I've voted in the hope that there is room for me next year.


----------



## Crow (May 3, 2012)

What format are we looking at?

I saw talk of two nights and three rounds, this gets a bit too expensive for me and I'd prefer one night and two rounds.


----------



## Crow (May 3, 2012)

I know it's a late entry but what about Forest of Arden?

One so-so course, one excellent course and very centrally located.


----------



## connor (May 3, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I've gone for St. Mellion as it looks stunning and the facilities look 1st class - but I'm good with Brocket too, but it wouldn't let me select two 

Click to expand...

I'm playin there for a weekend in a month today on both course so will write a review for you.

I picked st mellion as its nice to have one close to home for a change lol


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			I've voted in the hope that there is room for me next year.
		
Click to expand...

There will be room for everybody, no limit on numbers. The only proviso is that we have even numbers so that we can make up fourball matches. I don't care if it's 32, 36, 40 or 44!!
:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2012)

Crow said:



			What format are we looking at?

I saw talk of two nights and three rounds, this gets a bit too expensive for me and I'd prefer one night and two rounds.
		
Click to expand...

If we go to Brocket Hall it will be one night, two rounds as per this year Nick.
But there will be an option to play the day before for those that want it. Either at Brocket Hall (if the rate is not too high) or maybe somewhere else locally to keep the price down.
But the actual event will be one night two rounds mate.
Rob


----------



## Hobbit (May 3, 2012)

Voted for Brocket Hall.

And yes to either Turkey or Portugal - would prefer Portugal coz my arms ache when I fly further afield.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 3, 2012)

I would say St Mellion as never been there but happy to play Brocket - only been once a few years ago (although we have a club match now that I have not played) and they are two really nice courses


----------



## MadAdey (May 3, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			why are you shouting? We are stood right here! 



Click to expand...

LOL. I was in the middle of doing some paperwork at work that had to be done in CAPITALS. must have forgot to take the caps lock off....


----------



## pokerjoke (May 3, 2012)

Im in, Brocket or St Mellion


----------



## PieMan (May 3, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Hang on... are you now going to be considered an Old Fart next year? 

Click to expand...

What was coming out my 'arris Saturday evening certainly could be described as an old fart, so yes I probably am!!


----------



## Essex_Stu (May 3, 2012)

Heard great things about St Mellion but Brocket Hall looks good and is a better location for most.


----------



## PieMan (May 3, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			LOL. I was in the middle of doing some paperwork at work that had to be done in *CRAYONS*.
		
Click to expand...

Amended that for you mate........  :whoo:


----------



## rickg (May 3, 2012)

Had to go with Brocket Hall as it is approx 2 miles from my house.........:whoo:

Got two great courses........get to go on a ferry accross the lake for the 18th, and for James, there is a famous dogging spot just down the road..............apparently........


----------



## Yerman (May 3, 2012)

Looks like we're going south
:fore:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2012)

Brocket for me. Too early for a definitive committment but I'm definitely interested


----------



## connor (May 3, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Looks like we're going south
:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Speak for ya self it's north! Even st mellion is north for me lol


----------



## Leftie (May 4, 2012)

Dave

Last year, I thought you were thinking about Turkey for this year :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Looks like we're going south
:fore:
		
Click to expand...

It certainly does!
And going by the reviews, it will be worth it.

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=332

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=336

http://www.ukgolfguide.com/brocket-hall-golf-club

The Palmerston course is quoted as being very much like the Marquess course at Woburn. If it's anywhere near as good I'll also give it a bash on the Friday as well!
And playing it in June we'll get the course at it's tree lined best!


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2012)

And just to confirm (from the other thread) that we are talking the week-end of Sat 29th - Sun 30th June (2013!).
Mmmmmmm warm sunshine!


----------



## USER1999 (May 4, 2012)

At least itll be warm rain then.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			At least itll be warm rain then.
		
Click to expand...

That will do.
And the wind will be warmer too.
A win/win situation
:whoo:


----------



## gripitripit (May 4, 2012)

How about throwing in another venue
http://www.johnogauntgolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## sweatysock41 (May 4, 2012)

Unfortunately June/July is a no go for me next year so I won't be throwing my name into the hat .  I thoroughly enjoyed this years event despite the slight shower we had on Sunday.  Wherever you end up it will be one hell of a good laugh - I don't think my eyes have recovered from the sensory overload that was Murph's outfit on Saturday - those who didn't go are fortunate that he was wearing his waterproofs on the photos, and my nasal passages have certainly not recovered from RickG and PieMan's chemical attacks on their snooker opponents.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			How about throwing in another venue
http://www.johnogauntgolfclub.co.uk/

Click to expand...

I know that John Ogaunt is supposed to be a great course but there are a number of restrictions placed on fourball/twoball play, and again at week-ends.
Plus there is no accommodation on site which is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## rickg (May 4, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			my nasal passages have certainly not recovered from RickG and PieMan's chemical attacks on their snooker opponents.
		
Click to expand...

thought it was rather appropriate considering there was a 1940's themed party going on at the hotel, (how Leftie knew about this in advance and dressed for it I'll never know)......

We were just recreating the Mustard Gas in the trenches to make the party more realistic........anyway, i was just trying to neutralise Pieman's efforts with my antidotes.......:thup:


----------



## vig (May 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Dave

Last year, I thought you were thinking about Turkey for this year :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I was but the interest faded.
Would love to do Turkey this yr.
If Eng vs Sco doesn't happen, nowt to look fwd to after August.
Another thread maybe called for.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2012)

First hiccup....and goes a long way to explain why I was working so far ahead!!
We can't have Brocket Hall on 29th June 2013 as there is a big wedding there, and all of the accommodation is taken up with that!
The guy I have spoken to is working on alternative week-end dates, or is talking about the possibility of going Friday thru Saturday or Sunday thru Monday.
Also, whilst the club don't have a problem hosting a party of our proposed size, the accommodation will be limited to 36 max, so it's likely to be on a "first come, first served" basis with a reserve list running.
Will keep you posted.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 4, 2012)

I dont mind doing golf only, only a 15 mins drive home anyway


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2012)

golf only be fine for me too, old mans is only 5 mins round the corner


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 4, 2012)

I'm sure Rick won't mind putting a load of us up at his gaff! :thup:


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 4, 2012)

Would love to take part but for various reasons long drives and weekends away are not good options for me.

Oxfordshire would therefore be my first choice on a geographical basis although that's not looking too promising on the vote so far. Brockett Hall would be second choice and it does look like a cracking venue on the website - better than the Oxfordshire.

Wonder if more forummers might be able to take part if there was an option to play on one day only in addition to the overnight 36 holer? Although I wouldn't want to make organising it any more complicated than it already is.


----------



## MadAdey (May 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Also, whilst the club don't have a problem hosting a party of our proposed size, the accommodation will be limited to 36 max, so it's likely to be on a "first come, first served" basis with a reserve list running.
Will keep you posted.


Click to expand...

Well Rob let me be the first to put my name down then.........:thup:


----------



## gjbike (May 4, 2012)

can I be the second to put my name down


----------



## Leftie (May 4, 2012)

I'll have the single room please Rob :thup:


----------

